

Get Any Quote as Image - nomly
http://saying.co/albert-einstein/a-person-who-never-made-a-mistake-never-tried-anything-new#comments

======
nomly
An example for twitter
[https://twitter.com/Saying_co/status/397888453431398400](https://twitter.com/Saying_co/status/397888453431398400)

